# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  الزوجة الماجنة

## نخلاوي حساوي

بسم رب الحسين 

في البداية احب ان اضع بين يديكم هذا الموضوع الذي ارى انه من اهم عناصر الزواج السعيد وهو أن تكون المرأة ماجنة ،،، وقبل الحديث عن المجون علينا ان نعلم ماهو المجن 
[ مجن ] : مجن الشيء يمجن مجونا : صلب وغلظ ؛ ومنه اشتقاق الماجن وهو لمن لا يبالي قولا وفعلا ، أي ما قيل له وما صنع كأنه لقلة استحيائه صلب الوجه ، والجمع مجان .

وقيل : الماجن عند العرب الذي يرتكب المقابح المردية والفضائح المخزية ، ولا يمضه عذل عاذله ، ولا تقريع من يقرعه .


والمجان : الواسع .
ويقال : ماء مجان : أي كثير واسع لا ينقطع .

مجن على الكلام : مرن عليه يعبأ به ، ومثله : مرد على الكلام .

وبعد التعرف على المعنى اللغوي والإصطلاحي للمجون ،،،،

ياترى هل في زوجاتنا المجون مع الزوج ؟ أي انها ترفع لباس الحياء ، وتصير جريئة في ارضائه ؟ بحيث لا يخطر في بالها شئ الا فعلته ، ولا ارادت امرا الا بذلته وذلك لا يكون ذلك الا مع زوجها ...

----------


## بو كوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته 

 اخي نخلا وي حسا وي 

  جاء في الاثر (رحم الله المتقحبات لا زوا جهم )

 ان المرأة العربيه من كمال جما لها الحياء فهي توصف بهذه الصفة الجميلة في 

كل منا بت حيا تها  والحياء يضفي عليها هيبة ورزانة  ويتركها تتحكم في تصرفا تها بعقلا نيه 

 ما وردته هنا اخي شكل في الفترة الاخيرة ما دة للنقاش على الفضاآيات 

وبعض الصحف المهتمه وصدرة فيه بحوث وكتب ودراسات طبيه متخصصه 

 ارى ان المرأة هنا بحا جة لحقنة مسا عدة ورفع بعض الحجب من قبل الرجل 

 وان تطمأن له ومنه بانه لن يتهمها بشيء ما 

 ومن ثم تبا دل الثقة والحب العميق الذي يرفع من شانيهما ويثبت بينهما دوحة 

المودة والعطاء الذي لاحد لها 

 ما يترك المرأة تحجم ولا تقدم هو طبيعة الرجل الشرقي وتربيته المتعجرفة 

 وثقا فته المتدنيه وانا اعني ان الثقا فة سلوك حياة وليس كتب نطبعها في عقولنا وقلو بنا ونردد ما فيها كالببغا وات  (وللاسف هو ما نحن فيه اليوم )

 ومن تشتكي المر أة 
اخي اذا علمت ان هذه المما رسات هي تخريج لمكامن ما في الذات فهي 

هي مو جودة عند المر أة اكثر منك واكبر وهي بحا جة ما سه لا تيانها والاستمتاع بها 
 ولا سيما بعث المشاعر لا حظ معي اخي (قولك للمرأة احبك لا تخرج من قلبها 

  ابدا  ) لا حظ ابدا والمر أة اذا احبة اعطة كلها بينما الرجل بحا جة ان يصل الى مستوى الغرام والهوى والهيام واخيرا الجنون حتى يفي للمرأة ولا يخونها ابدا 

  وان الدربة في مثل هذه الامور ومسا عدتها على اخراج ما تكن قولا وفعلا هو بيدك انت فعليك ان تبا در وتعطي ولا كن للا سف نحن الرجال 

انا نيون الى حد التوحد 

  وبالذات مع الزوجة نحب ان نأخذ اكثر من ان نعطي  

  اتمنى ان لا يكون لمدا خاتي هذه وقعا سلبيا عليك اخي النخلا وي الحسا وي    وارجو ان تتلا قى مع من تشبع طبيعتك على ان تعطيها كل وجودك 


  خا دمكم الاقل حظا 
     بو كوثر

----------


## رجـل إستـثـنائي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم والرحمة والإكرام*
*اللهم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد بعدد ما أحاط به ِ علمه جل ْ جلاله ..*
*أما بعد :*

*موضوع جرئ وفي نفس الوقت ناقص , وعذرا ً على كلمة ناقص ...وكل ماأريد إستشفائه هو الصراحه بدون تجريح وسوف انتقد جوهر الموضوع وليس صلبه ...وكل الأحترام لـشخصك الكريم وكامل التقدير له ..*

*عزيزي الزوجه الماجنة , أو الناشز ..كلتاهمها وجهان لعمله واحده , مهما أختلف التعريف فالأسلوب واحد لكلا الزوجتين , ووجودهما ليس بخفي في كل مجمتع ولايتخصر على المجتمع الشرقي كان من محافطة القطيف وتوابعها او الأحساء أو الدول الأخرى التي فيها المذهب الشيعي الحعفري ..*

*أخي الكريم ..*
*أولا ً لتعلم من هو المتحدث معك , أعرفك على نفسي : معاك علي ,* 

*عزيزي هذة النوعيه من الزوجات , ينقصها العقل والقلب معنا ..وينقصها الأنبضاط نفسيا ً ...*
*ولكن الأجيب على سؤالك في توضيح مسأله توجدهن وكم نسبتها , فأضن السؤال ناقص , والنقص يكمن في عمليه إستفتاء النسبة , وكيفيه العمل به  , وأرى بإن هذا السؤال صعب التكهن في إجابته ..*

*ففي كل الأحوال توجد من هذة النوعيه , لـ معرفتي ببعض الزوجات في هذا المجتمع .*

*شاكر لك حسن الطرح والأنتقاء .*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ممممممممممم
ترددت قبل ارد على الموضوع لجراته الكبيرة 

البنت في مجتمعنا تربت على العفة وتزينت بالحياء 

من الصعب ان يتوقع الزووج جراءة لا متناهية من الزوجة في بداية حياتهما الزوجية 

انما هي امور تأتي بالتدريج 

وبمساعدة من الزوج 

فالموضوع أخد وعطاء 

فليكن هو معلمها 

وان لا يتوقع منها الكثير في بداية حياتهما الزوجية 

فهي ليست كبائعات الهوى الاتي شاهدهن في الافلام الاباحية 

شكري وتقدير واعٍڏر تقصيري

----------


## نخلاوي حساوي

*بسم رب الحسين* 

*اخي الكريم* 
*بوكثر* 

*اشكرك على البدأ في الحديث مع بحديث* 
* 




			
				(رحم الله المتقحبات لا زوا جهم )
			
		


* 
*الذي لا اعلم ما مصدره ، ولكنها جميل جيدا حيث ان كل ما هو بين الزوج والزوجة مباح ،،،*


*تحدثت عن نقطة مهمة اخي الكريم الا وهي الحياء ،،،* 
*ان الحياء شعبة من شعب الإيمان كما يقال ، وتتميز المرأة بشكل عام بهذه الصفة الجميلة ، حيث نستطيع ان نعرف الحياء بشكل مختصر بأنه : خلق حميد يبعث على ترك القبيح ، ويمنع من التقصير في حق ذي الحق  ...*

*ولكن الحديث المنسوب إلى  الإمام أبي عبد الله(ع): ((خير نسائكم التي إذا خلت مع زوجها خلعت درع الحياء، وإذا لبست لبست معه درع الحياء)). * 

*وفي الاثر عن النبي الاعظم (ص) : فقال: إن خير نسائكم الولودة، العفيفة، العزيزة في أهلها الذليلة مع بعلها، المتبرجة مع زوجها، الحصان على غيره، التي تسمع قوله، وتطيع أمره، وإذا خلا بها بذلت له ما يريد منها، ولم تبذل كتبذل الرجل)* 



*كما أن للزوج دور كبير في تعليم مفاهيم واسلوب التعامل داخل المنزل ، فهو عندما يعطيها فإنها سوف تعطيه ، ويذكرني ذلك قول احدهم لرسول الله (ص) : ((إن لي زوجة إذا دخلت تلقّتني، وإذا خرجت شيّعتني، وإذا رأتني مهموماً قالت لي: ما يهمك؟ إن كنت تهتمّ لرزقك فقد تكفّلَ به غيرك، وإن كنت تهتم لأمر آخرتك فزادك الله همّاً، فقال رسول الله(ص): إن لله عمالاً وهذه من عماله، لها نصف أجر الشهيد)  فكيف تكون هذه المرأة مالم تعلمها المبادئ الاصيلة في طريقة التعامل مع الزوج ؟ *

----------


## نخلاوي حساوي

بسم رب الحسين 
اخي العزيز   
  الرجل الاستثنائي 

لست ادري اين ذهب فكرك في تعريف المجون بأنه نشوز ، وربما يعود السبب في انكم لم تقرأ في بداية الموضوع عن تعريف المجون والذي يأتي بمعنى الخفة  والمرونة أي بمعنى  انها خفيفة عقل ،،،،

شاكر لك الدخول اخي الكريم والتعليق 







> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *السلام عليكم والرحمة والإكرام*
> *اللهم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد بعدد ما أحاط به ِ علمه جل ْ جلاله ..*
> *أما بعد :* 
> *موضوع جرئ وفي نفس الوقت ناقص , وعذرا ً على كلمة ناقص ...وكل ماأريد إستشفائه هو الصراحه بدون تجريح وسوف انتقد جوهر الموضوع وليس صلبه ...وكل الأحترام لـشخصك الكريم وكامل التقدير له ..* 
> *عزيزي الزوجه الماجنة , أو الناشز ..كلتاهمها وجهان لعمله واحده , مهما أختلف التعريف فالأسلوب واحد لكلا الزوجتين , ووجودهما ليس بخفي في كل مجمتع ولايتخصر على المجتمع الشرقي كان من محافطة القطيف وتوابعها او الأحساء أو الدول الأخرى التي فيها المذهب الشيعي الحعفري ..* 
> *أخي الكريم ..*
> *أولا ً لتعلم من هو المتحدث معك , أعرفك على نفسي : معاك علي ,*  
> ...

----------


## نخلاوي حساوي

بسم رب الحسين 
الاخت الكريمة 
نوارة الدنيا 

قد يكون الموضوع جريئ بعض الشئ ، لكن دافع قوي لإتمام الحياة الزوجية وتقويتها ، 
فالرجل يجد سعادته في الجنس ، والمرأة تجد سعادتها في الرومانسية ،،،
على الرجل ان يبذل للمرأة كل ما لديه من رومانسية ليحصل على كل ما لديها من جنس ،،،

ولكن في امر الحياء ، نحن للاسف لاشديد نعاني من نقص ثقافي واختلاط بين المعاني من ناحية الحياء 
فنرى البعض يصنف الحياء حتى مع الزوج ، وهذا غير واقعي فلا حياء مع الزوج كما ذكرت في الرد السابق في الرواية عن ابي عبدالله عليه السلام ،،، 
وللاسف ان الشباب انفسهم لايعلمون بأن لا حياء بين الزوجين ، بل يرون ان كل ما تفعله الزوجة صحيح ، لان هناك تعد عليها من الناحية الجسدية مثلا او من الناحية المعنوية ...

لذا ارى ان على المراة ان لا تنتظر الرجل بأن يثقفها الثقافة الدينية في الامور الزوجية ، بل عليها ان تبحث وتثابر من اجل الوصول الى ما ترضي به زوجها وتحقق له ما يريد 
فمثلا ،، نرى الكثير من الناس لا يختضبن بالحناء الا في مناسبات زواج قريباتهن ، ولا تتزينن الا في مناسباتهم ، وعند الزوج لا يوجد اي شئ من ذلك بينما يقول رسول الله (ص) : ((لا ينبغي للمرأة أن تعطلّ نفسها ولو أن تعلّق في عنقها قلادة، ولا ينبغي أن تدع يدها من الخضاب ولو أن تمسحها مسحاً بالحناء وإن كانت مسنّة)). 

وقال الإمام أبو عبد الله(ع) عن أبيه(ع): ((ما من امرأة تسقي زوجها شربة ماء إلا كان لها خيراً من عبادة سنة، صيام نهارها، وقيام ليلها، ويبني الله لها بكلّ شربة تسقي بها زوجها مدينة في الجنّة وغفر لها ستين خطيئة)). 

ويقول رسول الله (ص) ((لو أمرت أحداً أن يسجد لأحد لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها)).

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*  

*تأخرت برد على الموضوع لان اختلطت عليي بعض الامور*  
*فقررت التأخر لحين وضوح الرؤية حتى لا اخرج عن الموضوع المطروح وحتى اصل للقصد منه*  


*لان الموضوع اختلط علي مثل ما اختلط للاخ رجل استثنائي*  



*بعد وضوح الرؤيا*  
*اقول*  

*ان الزوجة وخاصة بوقتنا الحاضر عليها تثقيف نفسها بنفسها لان جميع الوسائل متوفرة لها حاليا*  
*ولكن يجب ان يكون بمشاركة زوجها ويخبرها بما يحب وبما لا يحب*  
*لان كل رجل وله شخصيته وله ذوقه*  
*فلا بد من المشاركة حتى تصل الى ارضائه*  

*وما ننسى الرجل*  
*هم المرأة بحاجه ان يثقف الرجل من نفسه حتى يصل الى ارضاءها*  

*لانهم يكملون بعض*  
*واذا ارتاح كل واحد من الثاني راح يزيد عطائهم لبعض* 
*وتصبح المعاشرة بينهم من احسن ما يكون*  


*والغيورة على زوجها اكيد راح تسوي كل ما يرضي زوجها حتى تظل محافظة عليه*  
*فردا على سؤالك هل يوجد نساء جذيه ؟؟* 

*اقول لك نعم يوجد ربما عددهم قليل*  
*لكن ما يخلو من وجودهم*  








*شكرا اخي الكريم على الطرح*

----------


## رجـل إستـثـنائي

*لـربما أسأت الفهم عزيز , لكن لم أقل بإنها المجانه هي نفسها الناشز , أنا قلت وجهان لعمله واحده , وأقصد بها ياعزيزي الكريم , بإن الإثنتان تنقصهما التوعيه والثقيف في الحياه الزوجيه ...*
*تعربفاتك لكل المصطلحات واضحه وسلسه , وجميل النقاش معك لـ تعم الفائده للجميع ..*
*لهذا لو ننظر لواقعه حايه المجانه , فهي تنقصها التوعيه والتوجيه , وأساسيته ترجع لـمبادئ تربيتها من أسرتها قبل إرتباطها بالحياه الزوجيه ..نعلم بإن من واجبات الزوج التوجيه والعكس صحيح أيضا ً , فـمسأله التعاون من كلا الزوجين ضروريه , فالأمر سيرجع إلى إنتقال مبادئ التربيه من جديد .*

*لو نظرنا لأساسيات الحياه الزوجيه وهي الجنس الرومانسيه والإنباط النفسي القوي وتخص الزوجين فقط .*
*ولو ننظر للمعامله فماهي الا كماليات أساسيه داخل المنزل الزوجي .*
*لانجعل من المرأة قطعه معدنيه مطليه بالذهب وأصلها المعدني رخيص , ولانجعل من الرجل كإكسسوارات مزيفه لاقيمه لها ...بل يجب المحافظة على جميع الأساسيات وجميع الكماليات الزوجيه كامله , بالتوعيه والتثقيف والتوجيه .*

----------


## يوم سعيد

*أول شيء يطرق باب الشك لدينا حينما نعلم بعروض مجانية إن هذا العرض مخروم أو مشبوه أو أنه لو لم يكن مضروباً أي فاسداً لما تم عرضه بهذا السعر ..! هذا على صعيد التجارة ؟ أما على صعيد الحياة الزوجية أو العامة بشكل عام فكلمة المجون يتعدد ويتنوع معناها بحسب الظرف أو مسوغات الاستخدام فالكلمة قد يتحول معناها إلى معنى مفيد وقد نستعجب كيف جاءت على هذا النحو في حين كان يشاع استخدامها بطريقة بشعة ومرفوضة !!*

*في كل الأحوال وحتى لا أطيل أحب أن أشكر كل الآراء التي تم طرحها وتم استعراضها من قبل الأخوة الأعزاء والأخوات الفاضلات فالمجون الذي شغل بال الأخوة المتحاورين ليس بالمعنى الحقير إذا ما تم استخدامه من قبل الزوجة بطريقة تتفق مع الشرع بمعنى إنه إذا خلعت المرأة حياءها مع زوجها وأطلق على ذلك مجون فلا أرى في المجون ما يخل وما يخدش الأخلاق خصوصاً وأؤكد على هذا الأمر إن العيب ليس مفردة المجون أكثر من استخدام المعنى بطريقة غير  لائقة وليست منسجمة مع العفة والحياء ، فالجنون مثلاً صفة تلتصق بالرجل الشاذ عن الصواب ولا ترضى أنت يا أخي ولا أنتي يا أختي أن أناديك بالمجنونة أو المجنون هكذا دون سبب فلو حدث ذلك لما ترددت بقذفي بنعالك على وجهي والحق معك والقانون يحكم لك ؟؟*

*لكن أن تكون مجنوناً بحب الله وبحب الأئمة وبحب أولادك وبحب الحق وبحب العدالة وبحب القيم وبحب كل شيء ذا قيمة فما أحلى وما ألذ هذا الجنون فإذا كان حب آل البيت رفضاً فليشهد العالم بإني رافضي هكذا قال الشافعي في بعض أقواله ..؟؟*

*بنظري القاصر أرى إن مجون المرأة مع زوجها إذا ما وافق الأخلاق والتزم بالأطر وحدود اللياقة والأدب فليس به إشكال أو لم نقرأ الآية الكريمة ما معناها : هن لباس لكم وأنتم لباس لهن فليتلذذ كلا منهم بالآخر كيفما يشاء ولكن في حدود وضمن ما ألزمنا به الشرع !! فهل تمانع أنت يا أخي أن ترقص لك زوجتك أو أنتي أيتها الزوجة الفاضلة لو التمس منك الزوج طلباً بالتغنج له سواء بالرقص أو بشيء آخر على فراش الزوجية هل تمانعين طالما أن ذلك حلال الله ورسوله خصوصاً إذا لم يلزمك ولم يجبرك على مطارحة الفرش على طريقة البهائم أو على طبيعة الشذوذ الجنسي ..؟؟*

*الحديث ذو شجون وأكتفي بما طرحته لكم على أمل التشرف بقراءة ما يزيد جعبة ثقافتي ...*

*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## رجـل إستـثـنائي

> *أول شيء يطرق باب الشك لدينا حينما نعلم بعروض مجانية إن هذا العرض مخروم أو مشبوه أو أنه لو لم يكن مضروباً أي فاسداً لما تم عرضه بهذا السعر ..! هذا على صعيد التجارة ؟ أما على صعيد الحياة الزوجية أو العامة بشكل عام فكلمة المجون يتعدد ويتنوع معناها بحسب الظرف أو مسوغات الاستخدام فالكلمة قد يتحول معناها إلى معنى مفيد وقد نستعجب كيف جاءت على هذا النحو في حين كان يشاع استخدامها بطريقة بشعة ومرفوضة !!*
> 
> *في كل الأحوال وحتى لا أطيل أحب أن أشكر كل الآراء التي تم طرحها وتم استعراضها من قبل الأخوة الأعزاء والأخوات الفاضلات فالمجون الذي شغل بال الأخوة المتحاورين ليس بالمعنى الحقير إذا ما تم استخدامه من قبل الزوجة بطريقة تتفق مع الشرع بمعنى إنه إذا خلعت المرأة حياءها مع زوجها وأطلق على ذلك مجون فلا أرى في المجون ما يخل وما يخدش الأخلاق خصوصاً وأؤكد على هذا الأمر إن العيب ليس مفردة المجون أكثر من استخدام المعنى بطريقة غير لائقة وليست منسجمة مع العفة والحياء ، فالجنون مثلاً صفة تلتصق بالرجل الشاذ عن الصواب ولا ترضى أنت يا أخي ولا أنتي يا أختي أن أناديك بالمجنونة أو المجنون هكذا دون سبب فلو حدث ذلك لما ترددت بقذفي بنعالك على وجهي والحق معك والقانون يحكم لك ؟؟*
> 
> *لكن أن تكون مجنوناً بحب الله وبحب الأئمة وبحب أولادك وبحب الحق وبحب العدالة وبحب القيم وبحب كل شيء ذا قيمة فما أحلى وما ألذ هذا الجنون فإذا كان حب آل البيت رفضاً فليشهد العالم بإني رافضي هكذا قال الشافعي في بعض أقواله ..؟؟*
> 
> *بنظري القاصر أرى إن مجون المرأة مع زوجها إذا ما وافق الأخلاق والتزم بالأطر وحدود اللياقة والأدب فليس به إشكال أو لم نقرأ الآية الكريمة ما معناها : هن لباس لكم وأنتم لباس لهن فليتلذذ كلا منهم بالآخر كيفما يشاء ولكن في حدود وضمن ما ألزمنا به الشرع !! فهل تمانع أنت يا أخي أن ترقص لك زوجتك أو أنتي أيتها الزوجة الفاضلة لو التمس منك الزوج طلباً بالتغنج له سواء بالرقص أو بشيء آخر على فراش الزوجية هل تمانعين طالما أن ذلك حلال الله ورسوله خصوصاً إذا لم يلزمك ولم يجبرك على مطارحة الفرش على طريقة البهائم أو على طبيعة الشذوذ الجنسي ..؟؟*
> 
> *الحديث ذو شجون وأكتفي بما طرحته لكم على أمل التشرف بقراءة ما يزيد جعبة ثقافتي ...*
> ...




*أحسنت ياأخي في التوضيح والشرح , فمقصدي أتى على التوضيح والبسيط مع التركيز على الأساسيات الأولى فقط .*
*إذا لو نلخص نقاشتنا التي دارت في الحوار على جوهر الموضوع ونضعها على قائمه واحده من النقاط حتى تتضح لنا جميع الأمور ..*

*أليس ذلك أفضل !! عل تتفقون معي في ذلك ؟؟*

----------


## يوم سعيد

*أرجوا أن لا يكون اتفاقنا على شاكلة تلك الطيور السوداء التي تتفق على أن لا تتفق وعلى مضض !! لذا أطالب وأضم صوتي مع صوتك أخي لنجعل إتفاقنا موحداً ونابعاً عن قناعة ونحاول بعد ذلك أن نبلور قناعاتنا على شكل نقاط متسلسلة رقمياً أي على شكل نقاط حتى يتضح الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود ونعرف كل ما لنا و ما علينا فهناك آراء ووجهات نظر واضح على أصحابها أنهم مختلفون مع بعض ويملك كل واحد موقف خاص ينفرد به إلا أنه في النهاية هناك ما يومئ إلى تقارب وتآلف في الآراء علينا أن نصهرها ونضعها في قالب واحد ...*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## نخلاوي حساوي

بسم رب الحيسن 
الاخ الكريم
رجـل إستـثـنائي

اشكرك على الاسلوب الراقي والجميل في محاولتك للتقريب بين الاذهان اخي العزيز ، والحقيقة اننا لا نعلم على من تقع مسؤولية التثقيف التي تفضلت بها ، هل تقع على ذات الشخص الذي من المفترض ان يستشعر من الآخر ما ينقصه ويقوم بتعويضه له ، ام ان الامر مغاير ، بمعنى ان من يرى بأن الوضع غير مريح له فإنه يناشد بالتغيير ، ومن هل في هذا الزمان مجال للتثقيف الجنسي والزوجي من قبل شخص بمعزل عن الآخر ؟

----------


## نخلاوي حساوي

الاخ الكريم 

*يوم سعيد*


هناك بعض التعابير اللغوية التي يساء استخدامها في الوقت الراهن وذلك باعتبار المعنى الاصطلاحي وليس المعنى اللغوي ، فكثيرة تلك المعاني الجيدة في معانيها اللغوية وهي في الاصطلاح غير مرغوب فيها ، وكثيرة تلك الكلمات الغير مرغوب فيها في اللغة وهي في الاصطلاح ايجابية ككلمة ( شاطر ) 
وليست المشكلة في اطلاق المصطلحات ، ولكن المشكلة في تطبيقات ما يهدف إليها اطلاق المصطلح ، فالبعض يبحث عن الاختلاف من نوع المسمى ، والبعض يرى جوهر الاختلاف في ما يهدف إليه المسمى وتحقيقا للمثل القائل ( انت تبي العنب او تبي تخانق الناطور ) خخخخ

اما عن حديثك عن ما يخدش الاخلاق بين الزوج والزوجة ، فهل تضع لنا اخي الكريم من جعبتك بعض الامثلة التي تمتهن المراة او تخدش اخلاقها مع وضع في الاعتبارانها لم تعرض ذلك السوء الا لشخص واحد هو الكاشف لعورتها صباح ومساء ن ويعلم بباطنها قبل ظاهرها ،،، فهل لك ان تعلمني بذلك واكون لك من الشاكرين

----------


## يوم سعيد

> وافيني ببعض الامثلة التي تمتهن المراة او تخدش اخلاقها مع وضع في الاعتبارانها لم تعرض ذلك السوء الا لشخص واحد هو الكاشف لعورتها صباح ومساء ن ويعلم بباطنها قبل ظاهرها




 يسعدني ردّك عليّ ويحثني ذلك على التفاعل معك بطرح مثالاً واحداً من أمثلة عدة قد تحدث بين الزوجة وزوجها ويعرضها - أي الزوجة - إلى بهاء صورتها أمام زوجها الحريص على بقاء زوجته بكامل بهاءها وإتزانها ورصانتها ووقارها وأعني بالوقار هنا ليس ذلك المعنى المعاكس لقلة الحياء إنما أعني به ذلك الثقل فبعض الزوجات يتخذن مسلكاً عن حسن نية ويتصرفن بعفوية وبسذاجة لا تنم على القصد والتعمد كأن ..؟؟ والله أستحي من قول ذلك ولكن لأن لاحياء في الدين يستوجب علي أن أطرح ذلك فهناك بعض الزوجات من لا يمانعن السباحة مع زوجها في وقت واحد ولم أأتي بذلك من جيبي بل قرأته وسمعته عبر شاشة التلفزيون ومن خلال أحدهم في ديوانية كنت أتردد على حضورها وقد لاقى هذا الموضوع موجة من اعتراض الحضور حيث لم يستحب البعض أن تسبح الزوجة مع زوجها تحت سقف واحد وإن كان ذلك يلقى استحساناً من الشرع والبعض قابل ذلك بالترحيب والتشجيع فليس هناك ما ينص على تحريم ذلك وقسماً آخر من الحضور اكتفى بالقول إن ذلك يذهب بوجاهة ووقار المرأة عند زوجها فهذا لم يتعارف عليه مجتمعنا فالمرأة لها حدود أخلاقية تمنعها من ارتكاب مثل هذه السلوكيات الغريبة التي لم نسمع بها إلا في الأجواء الغربية ، فيما يصر الأغلبية وقد لاحظت ذلك على جواز فعل ذلك مبرراً ذلك بأن الدين لا يحرم ذلك ولم يعنف أحداً من فعله ..؟؟ 
أضف إلى هذا المثال هناك بعض النسوة من ترغب التلذذ والاستمتاع بزوجها ومحاولة تلطيف الجو بطريقة لا أستطيع الاشارة اليها أو التلميح عنها ولكنها من المباحات ومن المتجاوز عنها ولكن ارتكابها من قبل الزوجة قد يعرضها للإمتهان من قبل الزوج فجلّ الأزواج يتمنين الزوجة في صورة ثقيلة وليست خفيفة تتصرف كما تتصرف به بعض الماجنات المتعارف عليهن في الدول التجارية التي تنقص من قدر المرأة بالسماح لها باتخاذ مواقع يمتهن حقهن الإنساني ، والمرأة هنا في مجتمعاتنا أصبحن في حال يختلف كثير بمقدار 360درجة عن نسوة أيام أول واستطعن أن يكسر حاجز الخجل بينهن وبين أزواجهن وصرن يفعلن أشياء يخجل الرجل حقيقة عن معايشتها ...؟؟

ولكن نقول إن الناس مذاهب وكل إنسان يعتقد بأفكار معينة ويؤمن بطريقة يفضل أن يعيشها بمنأى عن ثرثرة الناس طالما الذي تفعله زوجته لا يخالف ضوابط الشرع ولا تخالفه وإن رآه البعض رخيصاً ولو تابعنا كلام الناس لرأين البعض يحرم ويكره ويمنع وكأنه مرجع زمانه ومع ذلك يجب أن نؤكد على نقطة مهمة وهي إنه جميلة من المرأة أن تبقى ثقيلة وأن تحاول كسب حب زوجها وارضاءه بطريقة تحفظ به نفسها من الامتهان وأن يزيدها درجة من الشأن وهي تبذل نفسها لزوجها بدون ابتذال ..؟؟

تحياتي
يوم سعيد
متمنياً أن أكون وفقت إلى تلبية ما يريده أخي الفاضل/ نخلاوي حساوي ...

----------


## نخلاوي حساوي

اشكرك اخي العزيز 
يوم سعيد 
على وضع هذه الامثلة الجميلة ، والتي يرى البعض بأن ليس فيها اي نوع من الامتهان لا لجسد المرأة ولا حتى لو روحها او نفسيتها ،،، والبعض الآخر يراها مختلف فكل شخص لديه التشخيص اللازم حول هذه القضية 

ولكن اذكرك بقوله تعالى "  *نساؤكم حرث لكم فأتوا حرثكم أنى شئتم*  "  
ولقد اختلفت التفاسير حول تفسير هذه الآية المباركة ، فالبعض حدد كلمة أنى والتي تعني بمعنى ( اي وقت ) بينما استشهد عليها اتباع مدرسة اهل البيت عليهم السلام بأن كلمة أنى في اللغة تعني ( أين ) وليس للاين في الزمان ، وهذا يعني بأن الطريقة التي تعجب الرجل والمكان الذي يعجبه هو جائز له وإن كان في ذلك كراهه 

والله ولي التوفيق

----------

